# clicking noise, front left wheel, when turning right



## lude (Apr 7, 2013)

sounds like cv joint, or drive shaft possible ...

only when the car is turning right and moving.

doesnt make any sound when stationary.


will be booking into garage this week,


is this common? anyone had similar ?45k miles.


----------



## Aldogtr (Jan 10, 2016)

Check your wheel nuts are torqued correct mate. Think its 144nm


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/164792-clicking-front-wheels-sticky.html


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

lude said:


> only when the car is turning right and moving.


All explained in the link but, it won't be long until the right wheel clicks when turning left, that's how it works, very very common.

If you don't have much time, sometimes just losening and retorquing the wheel nuts will shut it up for months, yet other times even greasing will only shut it up for a week.


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

Had excact same problem last week took off wheels ,cleaned and copper Greased hubs then torqued them to 144 problem solved


----------



## Trainer (Nov 3, 2015)

Same has the other guy's had new tyre fitted to mine wheels torqued to 140nm and the clicking has gone


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Only downer with the grease is that it goes all over the damnd Wheels and even disc.... 

Had a new tyre fitted at ATS and they asked what all the grease was and when I explained why it was there the manager said they would never do it...


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

True, obviously depends on the guy doing the job but Nissan do tend to get grease every fcking where!


----------



## lude (Apr 7, 2013)

took wheel off,
put back on,
tightened all nuts.

problem gone!

cheapest fix ever. cant beleiv it?

the noise sounded awful would have never have thaught would be the nuts


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Don't get too excited, it will be back soon....

Glad it's fixed for now tho


----------



## miked805 (Aug 15, 2016)

Check your sway bar links... my left one is doing the same thing I just have to order the part

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## davemelrumr32 (Jan 3, 2015)

lude said:


> sounds like cv joint, or drive shaft possible ...
> 
> only when the car is turning right and moving.
> 
> ...


Hello, I’ve had the same on my 67 plate GTR.
When I first heard it was heavy clicking.
its from the build up of brake dust which gets into the callipers and discs.

ive taken mine to the Nissan dealer where I bought my car a few times and they said that they took off all the wheels and blasted the discs with air hose to clear the dust which did the job.

They also suggested to use a high pressure washer to try and clean them.
its a very annoying sound and you get a few strange look from people when you are turning left or right and not a sound you would expect to hear from a £86k car.

The GTR mechanic said it’s normal for the car to do this however I had a friend who had the same one as me and never heard any creaking (I guess he could not have been driving it as fast a me, drive it like you stole it)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Real easy fix for anybody.


----------



## jasoburch (Jul 16, 2015)

Had this problem. Just removed front wheels, coated mating surfaces with copaslip, and re fitted. Torqued to 145 NM. Noise now gone. Gave me a chance to use my new Reverse logic jacking blocks and low profile jack too!!


----------

